# TLP / RLP 434 (dudas que no se encuentran en el datasheet)



## Elessar2006 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola a todos, lo que pasa es que estoy trabajando con los modulos de comunicaciones TLP 434 y RLP 434, ya revisé cada uno de los temas relacionados con estos modulos en el foro y no encuentro respuesta a mis dudas, el problema es el siguiente:

Estoy manejando comunicacion inalamabrica desde un PC (Estacion Principal) a distintas unidades moviles y a otro PC utilizando PICs 16F874A, mi idea es usar los modulos con una sola antena y realizar una comunicacion half-duplex, La estacion principal emitirá un mensaje de Broadcats para indicar a las estaciones moviles activas que pueden realizar una conexión con la estacion primcipal por medio de una multiplexacion por division de Tiempo para cada una de las estaciones moviles, por medio de un protocolo X25 modificado y realizar la correccion de errores por medio de "Stop And Wait".

Esa es mi idea en general, ya creé un protocolo de comunicaciones y en estos momentos estoy en la parte de montaje del circuito, ahora, mi idea es NO utilizar los integrados HT12e y HT12d, ni tampoco sus alternos de 8 bits, me parece que se desperdician muchos bits en el direccionamiento de los canales y en ves de eso los podria usar para aumentar el tamalño de los paquetes de envio, tuve la idea de utilizar los pines de TX y RX de los PICs directamente al TLP / RLP 434 con los modulos alimentados a 5V para que no hallan problemas con los PICs, osea comunicacion del puerto serial al MAX232 y de este a un PIC y de la salida de TX al TLP434 y lo contrario pero con el RLP434 en el otro PC y en las estaciones moviles, los PICs estan configurados para transmitir a 2400 baudios, yo envio datos desde el PC al MX232, el PIC los recive, envio esos datos al puerto B y al TXREG para que pueda visualizar lo que estoy enviando, en el receptor tomo lo que llega del RCREG y lo envio al Puerto B para visualizar lo que recivo.

Mi problema es que el receptor esta reciviendo siempre basura, los leds del receptor no paran de mostrar solo basura, desalimento el circuito emisor y desconecto la comunicacion del PC principal con el PIC, pero en el receptor me sigue llegando solo basura. 

Realizé esta configuracion porque tenia entendido que los datos entran serialmente al emisor y este los envia por modulacion ASK y llegan a su destino para que el receptor los demodule y los saque serialmente pero un poko deformes de la señal original. Pense que podrian estar dañados los modulos, pero prové una transmision con el circuito basico de los HT12 D/E y SI envia y recive correctamente, luego los acoplé a los PICs, pero tambien funciona correctamente, pero al realizar de nuevo la conexión que les planteo el receptor me sigue reciviendo solo basura, retiré los modulos de emision y recepcion y comuniqué directamente el TX (pin 25) de la estacion principal al RC del receptor de una de las estacines moviles (pin 26) con un cable y todo me sale corectamente (lo que envio lo recivo). No sé que estoy haciendo mal todo esta perfectamente conectado, la configuracion basica con los HT funciona bien y al acoplarlos a los PICs tambien trabaja correctamente, pero como ya les comenté no los quiero usar.

Si alguien puede ayudarme porfavor, gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 4, 2007)

Me paso exactamente lo mismo, lo solucione verificando la frecuencia del transmisor con un frecuencimetro (1400MHz) y recalculando la antena. Cuando tuve este bien armado, lo use como inyector de señales al receptor, y recalcule todo. Ahi funciono correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## thamaphyr (Feb 6, 2009)

tengo el mismo problema pero no se si sea inconveniente si el cristal del pic como es de 20 Mhz no alcance la frecuencia de 1400Mhz. o si me estoy equivocando pues decirme por favor. 
De todas maneras mirare


----------



## URCUNINA (May 13, 2009)

Hola que tengan buen día.

Tengo un problema parecio al que vos tienes, para que no transmita basura puedes tener siempre el emisor en alto, lo cual mostraria una señal constante en el receptor y al momento de transmitir hacerlo a una frecuencia en la cual la señal no se vea afectada, esta frecuencia la puedes calcular con un generador de señales y un osciloscopio, puedes poner el generador en señal cuadrada y variar la frecuencia hasta que se vea bien en el lado del receptor (8kHz+-3Khz). y con ese dato cuadrar los timers de tu micro o tus reatrdos, como quiera que los estes haciendo.

chaooo


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 1, 2010)

hola a todos......
he trabajado con esos modulos y me presentaba los mismos problemas, ..
indagando encontre la razon de dichos inconvenientes,,,,  lo que pasa es que en el receptor existe un control automatico de ganancia, el cual si no recibe senal va incrementando la ganancia y al final amplifica es el ruido........
asi que la idea de @URCUNINA es buena, ya que siempre estara recibiendo y cuando se envie el dato se recibira de forma optima

exitos.....


----------



## mcrven (Jun 2, 2010)

EINNER C dijo:


> ... lo que pasa es que en el receptor existe un control automático de ganancia, el cual si no recibe senal va incrementando la ganancia y al final amplifica es el ruido........
> 
> exitos.....



Lo que indica EINNER C, es correcto. Todos los receptores modernos (1920 a esta parte, más o menos) cuentan con control automático de ganancia AVC (de Automatic Volume Control), pués, desde lejos lo relacionaron con el volumen de audio de los receptores, aunque en realidad, es un AGC (Automatic Gain Control), como se indica en la actualidad.

Con respecto del ruido de fondo remanente, cuando no hay presencia de señal, en los receptores modernos, se ha implementado un sistema de supresión del amplificador de audio, video o señal, al cual se le denomina SQUELCH. Pueden ver y percibir el efecto de este complemento en cualquier transceiver.

También estoy de acuerdo con la idea de URCUNINA pero, recuerden que, en ese caso, el TX siempre estaría activo, o sea que, el canal quedaría ocupado, entonces tendrían otro tipo de interferencia. Por otro lado, el TX siempre encendido se calentaría.

Si mal no recuerdo, existen integrados para dotar de SQUELCH a los receptores.

Suerte pues y saludos:


----------



## ferlemega (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Estoy novato en ésto, compré dos mcu 16f877a y los módulos tlp y rlp  434a, los programé, estoy armando, pero yo veo la cosa muy peluda. Apenas voy a aprender voy a ver que consigo para poder
ayudar en el foro. ESPERO ME AYUDEN.

                Gracias Fernando L. Medina G


----------

